# expresso training courses and qualifications?



## Catertek (Feb 9, 2012)

hi , have been doing catering equipment repairs for that last 3 years , and after a year working for a well know british catering company i have decided to return to self employment as an engineer. I have had plenty of experience with stentorfields and other instant machines , hot water boilers , and many more, but it is the expresso machines which i have the occasional issue with, i was wondering if there were any courses available on training on these machines? and also speaking to some one earlier in the week they were saying that i should need a 'ticket' for working on them as they are a pressurized vessel, is this correct? as i dont wish to be doing anything i havent got the formal qualifcation for!!

thanks for any help!! , im based in lincolnshire so any training courses closer to home would be great but am willing to travel!!

Gaz


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

not meaning to be an arse, but its e*s*presso not e*x*presso, might help when googling courses/qualifications etc


----------



## Catertek (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks for that i will try and search in google with the spelling corrected. it was more the concern about do i need a formal qualifcation to work on such a machine and any possible training courses rather than a correction of my spelling !!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

You're a little outside of my catchment area but I'd be happy to recommend barista trainers in Newcastle, Leeds or Doncaster for you.

Let me know if this would be of assistance for you


----------



## Catertek (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Glenn thanks for your reply , yes could probably do with barista training really as all the years i have been doing work on them to fix faults ive never actually made a coffee with them! , but could ideally do with this being tied in with a general maintenance / service course and finding out details if a formal / legal qualification is required to work on these machines. Leeds or Doncaster not too far and am prepared to travel so any recommendations are great!

thankyou!

Gaz


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe this association can help you

http://www.aiee.org.uk/


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sorry, I misread (in the haste of getting the UKBC results out to journalists)

Contact Chris at AIEE and he will point you in the right direction for sure.


----------

